# VSL -  Vulcan Steel



## System (26 October 2021)

Vulcan Steel Limited (VSL) is the only Australasian‑wide, pure‑play, value‑added steel distributor and processor. Vulcan operates as a key link in the steel value chain between steel producers and end‑users. 

Vulcan distributes steel products, including carbon steel, stainless steel and engineering steel to a diversified customer base including customers in engineering, manufacturing, fabricating, transport, mining and a broad range of other market segments. Vulcan also provides value‑added processing services for steel coils, steel plate, stainless steel and engineering steel. Vulcan cuts, drills, slits and shapes for fabrication, assembly or downstream processing by customers.

Vulcan was founded by Peter Wells in 1995 in Auckland, and has grown significantly over the last 26 years, both organically and through acquisitions.

Vulcan has 29 operating sites across Australia and New Zealand, which are strategically located to serve the local customer base. Vulcan had 842 employees at 30 June 2021 and served an average of 7,000 active trading accounts each month in FY21. 

Vulcan generated NZ$731.5m pro forma sales and NZ$129.7m pro forma EBITDA in FY21. 

It is anticipated that VSL will list on the ASX during November 2021.





__





						Vulcan metal supplier and distributor - Vulcan
					

Vulcan distributes engineering and stainless steel, processed plate and coil, from 29 sites throughout Australasia. A DIFON in the 90s proves our commitment to superior service.




					vulcan.co


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 October 2021)

*Listing date*04 November 2021 ; 12:00 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*





						Vulcan metal supplier and distributor - Vulcan
					

Vulcan distributes engineering and stainless steel, processed plate and coil, from 29 sites throughout Australasia. A DIFON in the 90s proves our commitment to superior service.




					www.vulcan.co
				



Ph: + 64 9 308 2570*Principal Activities*Steel distribution and processing*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 7.10*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*VSL*Capital to be Raised*$371,600,000*Expected offer close date*02 November 2021*Underwriter*Fully underwritten. Credit Suisse Holdings (Australia) Limited and UBS Securities Australia Ltd (Joint underwritters and Lead Managers)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 November 2021)

*Issue Price*AUD 7.10

Vulcan Steel IPO made it to the ASX today; opened at $7.20, has been down to the issue price and now trading around $7.12


----------



## dyna (5 November 2021)

S P at $ 7.49.....Damn. Missed it. Bidding too low will do that to you.
Back to JDO for me. Seems to be bottoming out.....I think.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2022)

Vulcan Steel has lifted its full-year profit forecast by 25 per cent on booming demand and prices for steel products. Demand has been robust from the new housing and renovations sector, construction of industrial warehouses to service the growing e-commerce industry, and the pipeline of infrastructure projects across the country.

_Vulcan’s overall revenue is up 34% year-on-year for the nine months to 31 March 2022 to approximately NZ$700 million (unaudited)._

_Steel segment revenue lifted 42% yoy _
_Metals segment revenue grew 21% yoy during this period. _
_Overall sales volume recorded a 5% yoy increase for the same period. _
_Steel volume lifted 6% yoy while Metals volume grew 2% yoy during this period. _
Up 5%; now  $9.65


----------

